# Double surgeries - Jackson (aka Fifi)



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We are recovering here from Jackson's neuter as well as our lab Barrett's tumor removal (malignancy under chin  ). Although a little sad over Barrett, the dr. thinks he got it all, and at Barrett's age (almost 13), he would not recommend chemo or radiation any way. I just discovered the lump days before Jackson's appt., so we decided to do them both at the same time.

Everyone is doing well, but just had to ask if it's normal to have both front legs shaved for a surgery . . . Jackson looks like a poodle (thus, the "Fifi" joke). I know they have to do an IV, and I love our vet, but couldn't they have just done a small patch rather than the whole darn leg? I think that is annoying him more than the incision of the family jewels! :fear:

He also had to have double "juice" . . . they said he wouldn't go to sleep (not surprising LOL) and now his coat is all dry and matted terribly under the Bite Not collar . . . I wonder if the dryness is from the anesthesia.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - I don't think he needed to have both legs shaved, but maybe they were having trouble with finding a good vein. I'd ask just to see why. In the future, you can be very specific about not shaving - a good vet can do it - it's just more convenient for them to shave.

That's good news they think they got all of your lab's tumor. I know it's scary, so hugs to your guys for a speedy recovery.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, he's cute. What an adorable fluff bear with sexy shaved poodle legs, LOL. I told my Vet about 3x and made them write it down that I want them to shave as much as needed but as little as possible. And they did, it was almost invisible. Maybe they just did their standard thing which is sad, cause it just costs them only a few more seconds to get out of their routine and work on a smaller area. But of course hair grows back, whereas the crown jewels won't... :laugh: Speedy recovery for both of your hairy guys!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, Maryam and Lisa, I was naive and never dreamed they would do that. I guess all the fur was a pain, and they must have had trouble with the first leg . . . so they did the second one. I didn't see the vet when I picked them up, but I will talk to him when I go to have Barrett's stitches out. They barely shaved Barrett's leg (go figure.) I may have to put sunscreen on Jackson's little pencils!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope Jackson and your Lab heal well and quickly. I think Jackson looks awfully skinny under all that hair!! LOL Awww, but he's just too cute. 

I hope Barrett is o.k. and that he is healthier after this tumor removal. Boy, two post-op dogs to care for. Good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing your furkids a speedy recovery! Jackson looks really cute. Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending you a speedy recovery to both your boys!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope the recovery period is quick!! Doc wasn't shaved at all.....I asked before hand and the vet tech said they don't shave the leg for the IV....I know they used to....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wishing Jackson and Barrett a quick recovery. We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. It must be hard with two fur babies recovering from surgery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor babies - hope they each feel better each day!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are wishing a speedy recovery to both your babies. Sending very positive vibs that the vet got all of Barrett's tumor.

I do not think it is normal to shave both from legs. In fact, I would question why.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

"Get Well Quick!" wishes from Tori and me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope your babies are back to their normal healthy selves real soon. I tell my vet....I brought him for surgery...not grooming...so no clippers, please. She said, we may have to clip a tiny place but will try not to. I said, "That is all I ask, I will understand if it's a tiny place if you HAVE to. I did find out one time that they just take the easy way...because it's not their baby.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope he is well and I always said I like the Poms!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes . . . I think I am sad for Jackson and his legs because he keeps biting at them while Barrett is all smiles and looks great! I only wish I had known to ask about the shaving, but will know now if we ever have to go in again for surgery (let's hope not . . . ) I was much more concerned about the type of anesthesia than this. You can tell this is my first long-haired dog :brick: 

And the vet techs were all going crazy over his fur and how good it looked every time I took him in  Maybe we'll just do a puppy trim for the summer and start over . . . I figure it will take 6 months or so for them to grow back.


----------

